# Can I give my cat pesto with cheese?



## Claudia (Oct 17, 2010)

I gave her one spaghetti with pesto and she LOVED it. I know the cheese might be hard on her and it's not very nutritional for cats, but her eyes are saying: can i have more?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Can you? Yes. Should you? Well, I'd say no. I suppose one is fine here and there - it's your cat, your choice, but if your keep it up your cat can start begging just as bad as a dog.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd be careful giving dairy products to cats, since most are lactose intolerant. Dairy won't cause any serious problems (i.e., it's not the equivalent of poison), but any more than just a tiny bit can often result in diarhhea or vomiting. Some time ago, I ordered pizza and left it unattended while I answered the phone. Muffin (who loves cheese) got into it. She was throwing up all night. I now guard the pizza and the cheese!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Cheese in small quantities, pesto in even smaller quantities... like Susan mentioned, cheese can cause stomach upset, but the pesto can also be harmful because garlic & onions are poisonous to cats in large amounts.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

*I* wouldn't do it. If the cat's begging for a treat and you can't resist, throw down a clean (unseasoned) piece of raw meat or a commercial cat treat.

AC


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Ugh..Not fair. Now I want Pesto and cheese. :mrgreen:

But no, I wouldnt give them a piece. I am sure a tiny sliver wouldnt hurt tho


----------



## Claudia (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks. I ended up giving her very little of it. It was very hard for me to stop because I'd never seen her enjoying any food that much. Fortunately there was no negative reaction but I'll make sure to hide the pesto next time.


----------

